# Air intake temp sensor



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Where is the air intake temps sensor on the '05? I installed the LPE CAI and the instructions (for an '04) stated something about moving the sensor to inside the box..


----------



## Ashburner (Jun 27, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Where is the air intake temps sensor on the '05? I installed the LPE CAI and the instructions (for an '04) stated something about moving the sensor to inside the box..


I haven't installed mine yet. It's still sitting in my garage. Let me know what you think of it. Sorry I can't help with your question. 
:seeya:


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

On an 05, it's built down inside the MAF sensor itself. 

I have read on some other forums where some folks have relocated it, but I don't know how, as I have an 04 that's just a probe inside the tube that pulls out.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Ashburner said:


> I haven't installed mine yet. It's still sitting in my garage. Let me know what you think of it. Sorry I can't help with your question.
> :seeya:


I love it. The increase in power was noticed immediately. I'd describe it like this; when having a passenger in the car, I could no longer feel the decreased performance. Now that it's colder out, I can definately feel the increased power in the mornings on the way to work.

It's an easy install, just read the directions.... I skipped around and it wound up costing me some extra time


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> I love it. The increase in power was noticed immediately. I'd describe it like this; when having a passenger in the car, I could no longer feel the decreased performance. Now that it's colder out, I can definately feel the increased power in the mornings on the way to work.
> 
> It's an easy install, just read the directions.... I skipped around and it wound up costing me some extra time


yes it sound good to. it has a nicer growl when u step on it. i recomended it for everyone. cost me $209.00 :willy: . the wife is still bicthing about it :cool


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Now that it's colder out, I can definately feel the increased power in the mornings on the way to work...............


I believe it's the COLD AIR which makes such a dramatic difference, NOT the air filter.............although with the air filter you have increased noise which make you think you going fast.................similar to installing a catback aftermarket exhaust, the exhaust makes more noise, but there is no significant gain in HP...........mabe 1% gain............4HP perhaps.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> I believe it's the COLD AIR which makes such a dramatic difference, NOT the air filter.............although with the air filter you have increased noise which make you think you going fast.................similar to installing a catback aftermarket exhaust, the exhaust makes more noise, but there is no significant gain in HP...........mabe 1% gain............4HP perhaps.



I agree, its the colder air.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm still waiting for a reputable outfit to come out with a quality CAI utlizing the '05 hood scoops, i.e a true ram-air. 

Anyone know of one already out or being planned?


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> I'm still waiting for a reputable outfit to come out with a quality CAI utlizing the '05 hood scoops, i.e a true ram-air.
> 
> Anyone know of one already out or being planned?


 I don't know about that, but I've seen some pictures of a shaker hood setup I wouldn't mind having! I think the LPE CAI is a decent setup for bringing in cold air from the front dam. It's not RAM air but I've heard RAM air doesn't really do too much until you're going really fast... triple digits fast.


----------

